# A few of my 1st long exposures



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Took these while on holiday. I used my remote and a 30 second exposure on Shutter Priority but had to put a polarising filter (its all i had) on the ones facing the hotel as it was too bright.








































I think number 4 came out the best as i like the lights at the sides. I had a few clangers but was rushed as i only had 30 mins before i had to go and shower for the night out. People kept walking right in the way and allsorts which was annoying but hey, it was a hotel.
Comments welcome, Phil


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, this is exactly the kind of thing id love to be able to do one day.

Hats off to you


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like a multi foamer drive through car wash,nice pic


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like all of these, no.4 being my favourite.
Cracking shots


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Phil.

You are doing well with this camera thingy aren't you


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i love these buddy, they iz awesomez lol


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Hee hee we went to that hotel earlier in the year, 2 weeks before easter, so was in March time. Had a really good time, cracking weather and the diving was brill.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Last one is my favourite, very nice pic but I would crop it into a panoramic as their is too much black on the top and then crop a bit off the bottom too :thumb:

But great work, love long exposures


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

They are all great mate but i love the composition of number 4.

Lovely silky soft water and pin sharp lights int he background. Very well done.

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Absolutely stunning, this is exactly the kind of thing id love to be able to do one day.
> 
> Hats off to you


Wow, thanks Eddy. Even with a point and shoot compact you can do it. Heres a couple of pics from my Panasonic TZ7 Compact on the scene setting 'starry sky'. 15 seconds exposure. Just messing about really.



















bleek said:


> looks like a multi foamer drive through car wash,nice pic


To the eye its just normal water until you do a long exposure. Heres the same water feature at day time 











pooma said:


> I like all of these, no.4 being my favourite.
> Cracking shots


Thanks pooma, i like that one best aswell. I like the way the lamps are like little stars.



Showshine said:


> Nice job Phil.
> 
> You are doing well with this camera thingy aren't you


Cheers bud, i read and read the theory but when it comes to taking a pic its all abit confusing!:lol: For example this is what happens when you dont put the shutter cover on with a long exposure.....








Epic Fail as the light bleeds in from the hotel into the view finder.



jonezy said:


> i love these buddy, they iz awesomez lol


Thanks jonezy Im wanting to do some daytime ones of waterfalls etc but for this you need filters as the daylight is too bright for these type of pictures. One cheap trick is believe it or not to cover your lens with a welding glass. Ive got a few different shades from work to try but you have to mmess with the white balance as the glass is green.



kwakzx6r said:


> Hee hee we went to that hotel earlier in the year, 2 weeks before easter, so was in March time. Had a really good time, cracking weather and the diving was brill.


Thats cool kwak, what sort of temps were there when you were there in March? Its relentless the heat innit! I have to say ive been to Mauritius and Tunisia before this and ive never seen a hotel like it! Its bloody massive and palace like. We loved sitting where your pic is from on the terrace with the white cushioned metal chairs. When you say diving are you talking scuba? I went snorkelling at the jetty from next doors hotel and it was great having never done it before.
I actually took a long exposure of the fountain from the front as in your pic. Problem was someone eith always walked infront leaving a ghost or a car or coach was in the way lol


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats cool kwak, what sort of temps were there when you were there in March? Its relentless the heat innit! I have to say ive been to Mauritius and Tunisia before this and ive never seen a hotel like it! Its bloody massive and palace like. We loved sitting where your pic is from on the terrace with the white cushioned metal chairs. When you say diving are you talking scuba? I went snorkelling at the jetty from next doors hotel and it was great having never done it before.
I actually took a long exposure of the fountain from the front as in your pic. Problem was someone eith always walked infront leaving a ghost or a car or coach was in the way lol







[/QUOTE]

It was still in the 30s every day even in March!!, we generally stayed by the main pool. It is a big hotel I agree, although they may have been better serving different food in the two main restaurants. It was nice outside although my wife said it was cold/chilly with the wind! Sorry meant to say snorkelling, although we went on a trip with club-sharm (I would go with them again as well - they even arranged our trip to Cairo).

Ps sorry I didn't comment n the photos, they are really good - I am thinking of getting a new camera, so may have to seriously look at the specs of them instead of buying the nice looking compacts that don't have many of these features.

Would you go back?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

kwakzx6r said:


> Thats cool kwak, what sort of temps were there when you were there in March? Its relentless the heat innit! I have to say ive been to Mauritius and Tunisia before this and ive never seen a hotel like it! Its bloody massive and palace like. We loved sitting where your pic is from on the terrace with the white cushioned metal chairs. When you say diving are you talking scuba? I went snorkelling at the jetty from next doors hotel and it was great having never done it before.
> I actually took a long exposure of the fountain from the front as in your pic. Problem was someone eith always walked infront leaving a ghost or a car or coach was in the way lol


It was still in the 30s every day even in March!!, we generally stayed by the main pool. It is a big hotel I agree, although they may have been better serving different food in the two main restaurants. It was nice outside although my wife said it was cold/chilly with the wind! Sorry meant to say snorkelling, although we went on a trip with club-sharm (I would go with them again as well - they even arranged our trip to Cairo).

Ps sorry I didn't comment n the photos, they are really good - I am thinking of getting a new camera, so may have to seriously look at the specs of them instead of buying the nice looking compacts that don't have many of these features.

Would you go back?[/QUOTE]

Thanks mate. We still found that we could have a different meal every time we went in for breakfast/dinner/tea respectively but then we only went for 7 days. We would defo go back and my wife is looking through a pile of Thomson brochures as we speak! My sis and bro in law went to Club Magic Life last year which is another Platinum through Thomson and while the hotel looks similar it has 24hr AI. Next year theyre going to the new Sensatori which opens in January. We were thinking about Marekesh but flights are only from Manchester. We live in Newcastle and its pretty limiting as to where you can go. If the flight times were decent i would probs drive there and pay to park but flying from Newcastle to there then flying to somewhere from there just doesnt appeal to me atall lol. 
We would defo go back to Egypt though and would go to Mirabel Resort again. Did you go on the slides and in the gym/sauna/jacuzzi?
With regards to the camera i have a Panny TZ7 and the new one now has the settings similar to my DSLR. M, A, S & P. To do the above pics i used 'S' which is Shutter Priority. You control the time the shutter is open for and the camera sets the Apeture for you. :thumb:
Phil


----------



## Fresh (Aug 26, 2010)

Some cracking shots there!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Can you tell us a little more on your camera and kit.
Also what settings did you use


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pics. Love to know what camera / lens combo you used. You mightwant to invest in some ND filters, that way, you can have a shorter DoF without having to worry about the lens being wide open.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Fresh said:


> Some cracking shots there!


Thanks!



mlgt said:


> Can you tell us a little more on your camera and kit.
> Also what settings did you use


I have recently got into photography and bought a Nikon D5000 DSLR with the 18-55mm kit lens. I also bought a Nikon 55-200mm VR Telephoto lens. Normally i would use my Velbon tripod but the wife went nuts when i tried to put it in the suitcase!:lol: I used an IR Remote also which is a Nikon ML-L3 copy.
Settings were always iso 200, all were shutter speeds of 30 seconds with varying apertures. 
Heres my Flickr link to the pics. If you click on the camera at the left (where it says 'taken with D5000') you can view the exif data where it tells you shutter speed and allsorts. 



partrir said:


> Nice pics. Love to know what camera / lens combo you used. You mightwant to invest in some ND filters, that way, you can have a shorter DoF without having to worry about the lens being wide open.


As above Nikon D5000 DSLR, 18-55 mm kit lens and on a few a CPL filter as the light from the hotel was too bright. I suppose i couldve left the filter off and tried a much faster Shutter speed of around 3 seconds and maybe got the same results but it was a learning exercise where i was just trying to see what worked in limited time. I have actually just bought some ND Filters from Ebay. ND2, 4 & 8. They were only £10 so maybe not the best but for the level im at they will do the job and i will upgrade if necessary to some Hoya or B&W ones. 
























One great new thing ive got from work is this....
A shade 9 welding glass. Its basically doing the same job as an ND Filter but costs around £1! There is a thread on Talk photography about them and some have got some amazing results also. Watch this space
http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=152480








Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

f22 would have helped, remember that two steps of f numbers mean 1/4 of the light. ISO 100, too. Personally, I would have gone HDR (1 @ 1s, 5s, 10s, 20s, 30s).

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> f22 would have helped, remember that two steps of f numbers mean 1/4 of the light. ISO 100, too. Personally, I would have gone HDR (1 @ 1s, 5s, 10s, 20s, 30s).
> 
> Bret


Thanks Brett


----------

